# Least Sedating Benodiazepine and Most Effective



## Jguy22 (Oct 18, 2008)

A) Out of the three which is the least Sedating- Xanax, Volume, and Klonopin.
B) What would be an equal dose of Xanax, Volume, and Klonopin.

I just know that I took 2mg of Klonopin + 200mg of lyrica yesterday and I was failing asleep everywhere, I even feel asleep on the toliet it was embarassing!

I am going to a party today, and I usually don't do parties.

I wan't to find something that will help with my social anxiety, but will not put me out, I am taking a very low dose of adderal to make sure I dont go to sleep, but even so I don't want the benzo to cancel it out.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

You fell asleep because of the stupid Lyrica.


----------



## Jguy22 (Oct 18, 2008)

Noca them fighting words! You know my love for lyrica, also when do you get your prescription next. Lyrica does make me sleepy your right, especially combined with a benzo, I feel if I was to take the benzo seperate I might fall asleep aswell because I don't have a huge tolerance, and sombody gave me 2mg klonopins.

I am going to a party today, no time for sleeping. I don't like parties, but in the book in my sig it talks about the best way of overcoming SA is to do the things you don't like. The books has been working pretty good.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Jguy22 said:


> A) Out of the three which is the least Sedating- Xanax, Volume, and Klonopin.


All the same to me in terms of sedation (which for me means no sedation). Sedation is a very common side effect of all benzos, and I haven't noticed any trend in posts about a particular one being any more sedating than others.



Jguy22 said:


> B) What would be an equal dose of Xanax, Volume, and Klonopin.


1 mg Xanax = 10 mg Valium = 0.5 or 1 mg Klonopin

Most equivalency charts I feel overstate the potency of Klonopin. A minority of them put Xanax & Klonopin on par at 1 to 1, which I think is about accurate.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Valium should be the least sedating, longest-acting of the three, given its half-life. However, per the psychiatrists at work (and my own experience), Klonopin is more widely prescribed because its onset is more gentle, therefore making it less tempting to abuse. 

Half-lifes, per physician's desk referece guide, are: 
Xanax: 6-20 hours
Klonopin: 18-50 hours
Valium: 20-100 hours


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Xanax is the least sedating but as sanspants08 said Klonopin has lower abuse potential.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

So far the best benzos for me have been Klonopin, Valium, and Xanax. I haven't found any benzo produce more drowsiness than any other; that is to say, they're equal in my opinion. Ativan is good for when you feel sick since its an anti-emetic.


----------



## KILL__JOY (Jul 30, 2008)

i love me some xanax.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I take about 2 mg of clonazepam and is enough to knock me out


----------



## Jguy22 (Oct 18, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> 1 mg Xanax = 10 mg Valium = 0.5 or 1 mg Klonopin
> 
> Most equivalency charts I feel overstate the potency of Klonopin. A minority of them put Xanax & Klonopin on par at 1 to 1, which I think is about accurate.


*Thanks UltraShy!
*


sanspants08 said:


> Valium should be the least sedating, longest-acting of the three, given its half-life


I am starting to agree with this statement more and more, I notice whenever I take my Valium I do not get nearly as sedated as I do when I take Klonopin and Xanax. Also, there is a ton of people who agree with me that Valium is less sedating than the rest, but you will always get that one person who says it's the most sedating out of all of them. Personal opinions I guess.

*SOO*, yesterday at that party I first popped *20mg of adderall XR*, which I guess is supposed to be a pretty normal dose. Not being much of an adderall user I took *10mg of valium* just to make sure it would smooth things out and take the edge (anxiety off).

Then if began to happen. A overwhelming tiredness came over me like a ton of BRICKS, and I was talking pretty stupid. Most of the people at the party I knew persoanlly so I could not been getting too much anxiety from the party but like I said I took 10 mg of valium just in case, because there was some hot girls, plus the adderall felt like it was making me sensitive and agitated.

I was so dog tired it was unbelievable. These friends I did not see in three years and before I did not have as bad of social anxiety so I wanted to make a good impression.

I was worrying that because the benzo's I was getting dumb/drunk but I knew it could not be because when I had a tolerance to benzo's once I was taking over 3mg of xanax a day and I never felt such affect, but I knew what happened to me the other day between the lyrica+benzo's (I fell asleep it the toliet) So, fearing downers would ruin the evening I *popped 20mg more of adderall* making it a total of 40mg.

My old friends had to go somewhere else and I had my mom pick me up, they told me I could back later and hold the fort down until they got back to the house. When my mom got me and I went in my mom's cars and started to talk to her, the first thing she asked me was why was I talking super slow, she thought I was on drugs. I WAS (but not good ones). She told me I looked like a zombie and I felt like it too!!

Luckily, when I went back to my friend house they did not get back for three more hours, even though I did not sleep I laid down, and slowly gave myself more energy. When they got back most of everyone was so pissy drunk, it was hard for them to make fun of me, so I felt a ton come off my shoulder. Despite the fact of feeling like I had a lobotomy I had an allright time!

*Conclusion:* I am not one to put down drugs, especially stimulants. But, the constant brain farts, the sissy sensitivity, sensitivity, and wanting to be alone had to be the adderall!!! I know that people say dex and adderall are the strongest and best stims by a long shot but out of the bunch of stims I tried this one made me 100x. I should of knew better since I took dex before and they are almost the same, heck adderall has dex in it.

I know what everyones thinking, this is what everyone else's rational was to: the only reason it did the opposite on me is because I probably have ADHD so this is supposed to mean I probably need it.

I don't think so at all because I took *Ritalin *plenty of times before without negative side effects, just stimulation. And why would I need something to COMATOSE me when I have inattentive ADD, maybe if I was hyperactive?

Ritalin is lovely in high amounts, it was like I gave me an actually high, is that necessarily bad, does that mean I will become addicted to it? All I know is it gave me unlimited topics to speak on due to my everlasting energy.

I actually recently gave up on *Nardil 60mg* after 3 1/2 week because I wanted something that was stimulating and if I am correct Nardil is not even stimulating after it kicks, right? I wanted to get rid of SA, but I picture a popular guy w/o SA with lots of energy not hypotension. From what I gathered it's supposed to feel like a benzo which for just takes some inhibitions away.

Since Nardil may not be stimulating enough for me and I don't do so well on the other so should I change the Adderall too *Ritalin*?? That would be like stepping down A BIG NOTCH as for most people adderall is more superior. But Ritalin gives me more energy and it's the perfect party drug (however I don' really party) and _for me_ it's the only good non-zombie stimulant, that not only helps me remember things (instead of forget) but it make me want to talk about them too. Anyone thinks it's the the best all around med for SA? It's pro social that is why I like it, when I take it I can not stop talking, one downside taking a stim you must likely need a benzo.

I might get the gall to start back on the *Nardil *though since I have plenty,and also it's not hard for me to get it prescribed since I have some coming to me at the end of the month. I just don't know if I have the patience to start again and wait almost a whole month, when the first time I did that I did not get any of the effects. But despite the reformulation this is the "GOLD STANDARD" Can you get any better? I am kind of kicking myself in the butt for that. Do you think I should give it a trial again,(if so how long) and if I do should I add something like a minor stimulant like provigil, that's if I can(or as much as coffee as I can). Anyways: Do you think I might be looking for something I am not going to find in Nardil? Like stimulation not hypoventilation.

Speaking of MAOI's I heard despite the warnings under a doctor who know what he is doing it is safe to *augment *them with TCAs. I don't know how many time I heard this, but would only want to do it if it is 100% safe. Google Scholar probably has some medical journals regarding this. If I was too pick a TCA I would probably lean too *Nortrypline*. Why? less sedating. I also know *T3* is good to augment meds but I don't know if that just works for SSRI's.

My only other option is, and might be my best bet options, is too take *Parnate* (but have to wait 14 days too take it, then 4 more months for it too work:mum) Not a stimulant. But what I have gathered it is the most stimulating true antidepressant. Won't get the instant gratification as I would if the adderall would of worked. And can't keep popping them to achieve stronger and effects like Ritalin. I actually have no idea how it stacks up compared to ritalin, or even Nardil in full gear. Nardil may be best for all around SA but i'm thinking Parnate may come close, and it even works on ADD. So, if unlike Nardil this is stimulating would it make a great party drug, get you stimmed out like Ritalin, or Adderall for some people, and on top of that it is good for SA, wow what am I missing. It has to have some drawback compared to Nardil the undisputed Gold Standard, what do you think?

Too bad you can not mix *Ritalin* with *Nardil* (Or any MAOI for that matter) Life I guess is just not that fun! Because if I could it I would take *Nardil + Benzo + Stim*. Does everyone think if allowed *Nardil + Stimulan*t would be waaay better than Parnate?

Here is some cliff note on my coming up options. I stopped the *Nardil* half a month ago, I was not even feeling it, and was tired, but I am always tired. *What should I pick up antidepressant, stimulants, or augmentations?*
(I know I am going to have to do w/ out the MAOI if I go with Stims)

*A)Nardil
B)Ritalin
C)Parnate
D)Provigil
E)Nortrypline
D)T3*
Sighhh the choices.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

I would not make a judgment on adderall's effects on you until you take it without valium. I would certainly not start as high as 20mg, and most definitely not 40mg for your first few doses of adderall (while on nothing else or at least a consistent dosing of some other med you will be taking normally). 

It sounds like ritalin is helpful to you. Why have you come off it to begin with?

Your logic involving adderall dumbing you down and therefore it must mean you have ADD is way off. Adderall leads to feelings of certain levels of emotional flatness in many people, ADD or not. Again, the fact that your trial of adderall consisted of one panicked occasion while you were already on valium makes it a pretty laughable trial to begin with. 

Dexedrine and adderall have extremely differing effects in most people. 

Ritalin does the opposite to me and makes me feel comatose while adderall makes me talkative and alert.

Nortriptyline knocks me on my *** and made me sleep 24 hours straight the couple times I have taken it. 

Sounds like you should be on ritalin (since it helps you so much IDK why the hell not) and trying a new antidepressant, prefferably an SSRI or SNRI if you havn't trialed them all yet. You can go straight to TCA's or MAOI's if you want but be prepared for a much higher incidence of side effects. Then again, I don't even know what the hell the issues are that you are dealing with! Haha. Although from your post it sounds like it is mainly social anxiety and probably co-morbid depression.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

I've been taking a combination of adderall and klonopin for probably about a year now I think, has been so long since i have been here. I recommend that you only take klonopin. Klonopin will only make you sleepy for about 3 weeks, and then you should be back to normal again. Thats why it is only prescribed as a sleep aid temporarily; after 3 weeks you will need to keep upping your dose to get the sleep inducing effect. I couldn't use it as a sleep aid now even if I wanted. The problem with adderall is that you will need it to stay awake. When you aren't on it you become extremely tired. Its good for combating the initial side effects of klonopin, but not worth it in the long run. Adderall's benefits quickly subside after a month or two, and it just becomes something you take to stay awake. I ran out of adderall for a little over a week and it felt like when I first started taking klonopin, I think i slept for 20 hours once during that week. The good thing is after about a week I regained my natural energy. Honestly I think it increases my anxiety now. I'm probably going to try going off it for a month and see how it is. Its very hard to maintain your weight on adderall, and I'm becoming concerned that I've lost too much weight, and continue to.

If you don't have much going on, try to get through the first stages of klonopin. You may want to halve your dose too. Adderall is so good the first few weeks you take it, you will think you need it, so I recommend avoiding it for right now. Its also a pain in the *** because you need a new prescription for it every month due to its class. Although your doctor could write you more than a months worth, they tend not to just because of the possibilities of abusing the drug. Anyway, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jguy22 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey buddy, first off I would like to say Adderalls a wonderful drug, and Ritalin is not a ounce better to you. Because drugs are subjective.

There is some things I disagree.. not whats better Adderal or Ritalin, could care less. Thing I said were misconscrewed I was trying to write. Either that or your background information is not strong enough about me. That would make it impossible to guess and get everything you said right about me (dont quote me) "By taking 10mg of valium it makes your trial laughable." True? No. I have a high tolerance to benzo's in the past been on 3-5 mg of xanax.

But you should give yourself a pat on the back. Your writing it looks like you can handle Adderal well. Matter of fact I wish I could be like you!

I got off Nardil, I could of stayed on, and maybe enjoying it. I am kicking myself in the nuts for giving up. All in the name of adderall.

You say why don't I just use Ritalin instead, I have, don't get me wrong I love Ritalin, but I still think there should be an antidepressant in the mix. One thing you did get right is that I suffer from depression, don't we all or am I the only one?

Don't you think it would be pretty stupid to take Ritalin when I could and along with the Nardil, which made me a little tired but ironically not as tired as Adderal, true speed. Also, I should of just been happy I got Nardil, I know I asked at least three people for it, one told me I had to be crazy to want it, my main psychiatric refused to see me for it, actually it was mutual bye, no MAOI, no psychiatry.

But with Ritalin I have been getting that stuff on/off since I was in middle school. Thats when I was forced to I spit it out.lol. Even though I am a little older it's still easier to get, Adderall harder, jaddict ask 4 it by name, you can get Rit in a after hour clinic.

Instead of giving just a couple of stims, a couple of antidepressants augmentations, and a couples of MAOI's I wish I wrote up more, (It's I am just not that much a fan of SSRI's I can take them once,twice,three time and get sick, like Adderall). Somebody out there has some good ideas.

Also if someone thinks I should not start Nardi againl I would like to hear from you and know why.

If you do think I should grab it from my cupboard and take it (in lil bit) is theres anything good to take with it thats not contradicte (I am talking the contradiction of Nardil in 2008, not 1960's)

Lemme change the subject a thousand time again. I remember Colonelpoop (sp?) did he say that Anti-histamines were not contradicted with MAOI's. Or was it my ADD? My three (two)favorites hydroxyzine, and promthazine. I could see why they would be on the banned list, because first SSRI was synthesized from a antihistamine, so that means there could beserotonin syndrome, maybe? My favorite Periactin;sedating appetite stimulant would it be contradicted they actually use it for serotonin syndrome.

Anyways back to the discussion

I did take it w/ out valium, I started to get real sensitive and agitated, I took valium 1,000,000 times before and and it make it better, specially on stims.



> I would certainly not start as high as 20mg, and most definitely not 40mg for your first few doses of adderall


HA. My pharmacist were friends, his son take 40 mg XR a day,he told me why I got the script he started out on it.

I had to take two, they came in 20mg xr, reason I took valium is to synergize it, I took two cause didn't think one would work.

My pharm said that cracking it open and messing with the beads is what people do sometime to get high, I stuck w/ full ones to start unlike those crazy college kids!


> It sounds like ritalin is helpful to you. Why have you come off it to begin with?[QUOTE/]
> Heard Adderal was Holy Grail. Someone told me adderall was better here. Then up all the college kids that take it, although you mention Ritalin too them it's almost like your joking about your lil brother pills.
> 
> I wonder if those college kids who constantly put ritalin down and adderal up know that how similar the cocaine and ritalin molecue is. Speaking of how similar they are at my college there was a study where kids either self administered (yeah IV) cocaine, or ritalin, and guess one do you think they came up top?? I would not of guessed it (if you want the link pm or something)
> ...


Your logic involving adderall dumbing you down and therefore it must mean you have ADD is way off. Adderall leads to feelings of certain levels of emotional flatness in many people, ADD or not. Again, the fact that your trial of adderall consisted of one panicked occasion while you were already on valium makes it a pretty laughable trial to begin with.[/QUOTE]

Wow.....wait a minute. My logic? Did you read what I said. It was not hard to understand in the first place, but I will try again. I said most people here probably think because it was totally turning my IQ into chopped liver, and made me so tired that I uttered nonsense instead of making me hyperactive like I seen it do to most people in college, I would hypothesize people here probably think I need it if I was a hyperactive. I'm going on pure experience too actually. Saturday, people who I was with that obviously saw me take one 20mg XR pill of real amphetamine (SPEED) in the morning also, not to later saw in slow motion..and guess what?? They thought I had bad ADD because they knew one pills was not squat, one of them I think take the 30's and he bounces of the walls.

Why do people think when someone takes an ADHD pill and they do the opposite they need it? The pharmaceutical company. I got a magazine that I took from my old psych office that says the same thing. If you don't believe me I can scan it.



> Adderall leads to feelings of certain levels of emotional flatness in many people, ADD or not. Again, the fact that your trial of adderall consisted of one panicked occasion while you were already on valium makes it a pretty laughable trial to begin with.


Thanks we do agree, AGAIN it produces emotional flatness- as probably Ritalin does to kids, we are all different, because my body can handle a drug, does it mean yours can. Not being derogatory but hope chemistry different. Anyways like I said I am just getting off a 3-5 mg xanax tolerance, and valium me and him say it's the weakest. I have took benzo's to abort a med before and 10mg valium would not enhance it. With Adderal I felt weird so I thought more = better. Well, if I did not already tell you my pharmacist said it was normal dose, With stim, specially ritalin I thought you were suppose to up the dose to get it right. When I would do Ritalin I noticed one would barley do nothing, than two made me attentive works, take three if I wanted a dopamine surge, four would be the sweet sport, but I rationed them out. If I was on them long or wanted it to go away, or even feel more smooth I would relax and enjoy the synergistic combo and mix it with more than 10mg of valium

Was I taking too much? No most days, just enough to do school. Socialize I would take more. 
Did more make the effects worse? Not if I did not take more than four 10mg.. 
What if the Ritalin was not working? Take more.

Also despite saying I screwed it up with hardly any benzo, you also said I did not take enough.. I would say this week I gave it a fair trial.
Friday 20mg, Saturday 15mg,Sunday 10mg.. like I said I have taken Dexedrine which is 1/3 adderall, stronger more good effect and less bad ones

Thats four pills,buddy.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Jguy22 said:


> Hey buddy, first off I would like to say Adderalls a wonderful drug, and Ritalin is not a ounce better to you. Because drugs are subjective.


Agreed, I hope you don't think I am hyping one drugs effectiveness over the other.



Jguy22 said:


> There is some things I disagree.. not whats better Adderal or Ritalin, could care less. Thing I said were misconscrewed I was trying to write. Either that or your background information is not strong enough about me. That would make it impossible to guess and get everything you said right about me (dont quote me) "By taking 10mg of valium it makes your trial laughable." True? No. I have a high tolerance to benzo's in the past been on 3-5 mg of xanax.


You appear to arrive at your conclusion after stating only this one experience you had with adderall and on a dosage that may be too high for you and while on an additional benzo which no matter how tolerant you are of it will still lead to an altered mood than if you took adderall alone. Being on a benzo at the same time will of course not make the trial entirely useless. My main point was that 20mg of adderall let alone 40 can be too high for many people, including myself. Because you mentioned no other incidence of trying the med I could only assume you tried it this one time and that WOULD make it a pretty useless trial for judging its effectiveness for you.



Jguy22 said:


> But you should give yourself a pat on the back. Your writing it looks like you can handle Adderal well. Matter of fact I wish I could be like you!


No, this is exactly my point. There is no way I would be anything but a nearly entirely emotionally numb, speedy mess on 20mg of adderall, let alone 40 mg. If I take any more than 5mg I feel uncomfortable, but this small dosage is the most effective treatment I have ever felt for my social anxiety and depression. I'm glad to read further on in your post that you are experimenting with lower doses to determine if you can see help from the med.



Jguy22 said:


> I got off Nardil, I could of stayed on, and maybe enjoying it. I am kicking myself in the nuts for giving up. All in the name of adderall.


If you want back on Nardil just tell your doctor because it is what you have found to work best for your depression. Keep in mind if your doctor (or at least most doctors) has found out you are experimenting with different dosages or meds on your own terms (if in fact you have) they are going to be much less cooperative in letting you direct the course of your own treatment.



Jguy22 said:


> But with Ritalin I have been getting that stuff on/off since I was in middle school. Thats when I was forced to I spit it out.lol. Even though I am a little older it's still easier to get, Adderall harder, jaddict ask 4 it by name, you can get Rit in a after hour clinic.


All I was saying about ritalin is if it helps your depression or social anxiety than why not use it? If you can't while on Nardil then that is just a choice you have to make.



Jguy22 said:


> HA. My pharmacist were friends, his son take 40 mg XR a day,he told me why I got the script he started out on it.


That doesn't mean his sons dosage isn't way too high of a dose for you. I have to take 40mg of concerta (ritalin) to get much helpful effect just like you but as I said, any more than 5mg of adderall and I am irritable and emotionally flat, just like you. The point I am emphasizing is that it is prudent to give a med a *comprehensive trial before deciding it can't help you. This includes trying the med at different dosages and if you really want to be clear of its effects on you, trying it while on no other meds. If you are pretty sure you always want to be on valium then maybe this isn't worth the time but it seems like valium gives you some annoying sedation/side effects.



Jguy22 said:


> Wow.....wait a minute. My logic? Did you read what I said. It was not hard to understand in the first place, but I will try again. I said most people here probably think because it was totally turning my IQ into chopped liver, and made me so tired that I uttered nonsense instead of making me hyperactive like I seen it do to most people in college, I would hypothesize people here probably think I need it if I was a hyperactive. I'm going on pure experience too actually. Saturday, people who I was with that obviously saw me take one 20mg XR pill of real amphetamine (SPEED) in the morning also, not to later saw in slow motion..and guess what?? They thought I had bad ADD because they knew one pills was not squat, one of them I think take the 30's and he bounces of the walls.
> 
> Why do people think when someone takes an ADHD pill and they do the opposite they need it? The pharmaceutical company. I got a magazine that I took from my old psych office that says the same thing. If you don't believe me I can scan it.


I meant to state this general logic as way off but accidentally labeled it as YOUR logic. My bad.



Jguy22 said:


> Also despite saying I screwed it up with hardly any benzo, you also said I did not take enough.. I would say this week I gave it a fair trial.
> Friday 20mg, Saturday 15mg,Sunday 10mg.. like I said I have taken Dexedrine which is 1/3 adderall, stronger more good effect and less bad ones
> 
> Thats four pills,buddy.


Again, you stated your 'conclusion', which typically means you have completed whatever experiment, after mentioning this one occasion. How was I, or anyone, to know you took it more regularly if one time at a party is the only mention you make of your experience with the med?


----------

